# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  لا خير في امة كثرت اعيادها .. فاعقلوا يا اولوا الالباب

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم لا تحاسبنا على ما فعل السفهاء منا وقنا عذاب يوم لا تنفع فيه شفاعة الا شفاعتك .

يصادف هذا الزمان ما يسمى بعيد الحب او عيد العشاق وعيد الأم وعيد العمال وعيد يوم الشجرة وغيره من الأعياد ..

 فهل هذا الاعياد  بنظركم سنة سنها الرسول ليتبعها من اتبعه ؟

لا ورب العباد بل من قام بتوثيق مثل هذا اليوم هم اعداء الاسلام والمسلمين ولكن يا للخيبة ترى بان اكثر شباب المسلمين مؤمنين بهذا اليوم ..

بحثت في الشبكة العنكبوتية عن حديث قد سمعته في احدى الايام لارى ما صحة هذا اليوم ووجدت الحديث الا وهو " لا خير في امة كثرت اعيادها " وهو عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فماذا رايكم يا شباب امتنا


اتتبعون قوم لا يركضون دوما الا وراء تشويه سمعة الاسلام والمسلمين ام تتبعون الرسول وتكفوا عما تتبعون ...

ولا يسعني في النهاية الا ان ادعوا بان لا يحاسبنا الله على ما فعل السفهاء منا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معك حق جزاك الله كل خير  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معك حق يا صديقي بتصير الحياة زنخة دايما أعياد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معك حق يا صديقي بتصير الحياة زنخة دايما أعياد


صديقي عبدالله الحياة ما بتصير زنخه ... الحياة حلوه جداً .. بس احنا يلي عابثين فساد بالدنيا واحنا يلي مقصرين بحق حالنا .

يعني قاعدين بنشوف الكل بيحتفل بكل عيد على رأيهم وبكل كبيرة وصغيرة .

احنا المسلمين ما عندنا إلا غير عيدين بس . همه عيد الفطر و عيد الأضحى بس 

شو بعدنا عن السنه النبوية و عن القران خلانا نعمل مثل هيك شغلات ...

يعني فكروا معااي شوي ... عيد الأم على رأيهم  يعني هو ما بيصير إحترام و كثرة الهدايا إلا بالهيوم قال , مهو المفروض علينا كل يوم احترام و تقدير للأم  ولا الواحد منا مستكثر عليه يحترم امه كل يوم .

يا ناس بكفي التقلد بالغرب والاجانب 

"( لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه )"

----------


## دموع الورد

فعلا كل يوم عيد شكل
الله يجزيك الخير و بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فهل هذا الاعياد بنظركم سنة سنها الرسول ليتبعها من اتبعه ؟


اكيد ليست سنه لكن البعض اتجه لها حتى ينشىء علاقات اجتماعيه على حساب الاسلام وبنظر اي انسان ان هذه الاعياد مجرد يوم عادي لكن التصق فيها مفهوم الاعياد ..

فماذا رايكم يا شباب امتنا؟؟
برأيي ان هذه الاعياد عباره عن بدعه ابتدعها الغرب والعرب اتبعوهم على سبيل التقليد الاعمى 

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .... مشكور معاذ موضوع يستحق ان يطرح :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> فعلا كل يوم عيد شكل
> الله يجزيك الخير و بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


بارك الله فيكِ اختي دموع الورد ... شكراً على هذا الكلام المتميز




> فهل هذا الاعياد بنظركم سنة سنها الرسول ليتبعها من اتبعه ؟
> 
> 
> اكيد ليست سنه لكن البعض اتجه لها حتى ينشىء علاقات اجتماعيه على حساب الاسلام وبنظر اي انسان ان هذه الاعياد مجرد يوم عادي لكن التصق فيها مفهوم الاعياد ..
> 
> فماذا رايكم يا شباب امتنا؟؟
> برأيي ان هذه الاعياد عباره عن بدعه ابتدعها الغرب والعرب اتبعوهم على سبيل التقليد الاعمى 
> 
> وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .... مشكور معاذ موضوع يستحق ان يطرح


شكراً إلك يا صديقة وشكراً إلك على النقاش و التفاعل ... يسلموو إلك

----------

